# New gear. QUESTIONS Delux!



## QBad (15/11/14)

Okay so today i made the bold and impulsive choice to get myslef into some new gear. Also proud to say that I have repayed my PIF in full. I am now the proud owner of a heatvape invader... yet I am sad and baffled when it comes to tanks. My protank3 minni works like there is no tomorrow on my new mod yet when I connect my geni tank... no joy. Got one good drag and thats that.. 

I have tried replacing the coil and also tested the coil on my old protank. Coils are fine but they dont work in the geni.. 

Help??


----------



## Silver (15/11/14)

Congrats on the new gear @QBad 
I believe that Invader has awesome battery life
Sorry I can't help you on the Genitank

Maybe the threading is just not making proper contact with the Invader.
Perhaps an adaptor of sorts could help with that, not sure.

Another thing is that the pin that sticks out the coil might not be making proper contact. This sometimes happens to me on my Evod and my MVP2. The fix is to take the coil out and gently use your fingernail to "pry" the base pin of the coil about a fraction of a millimeter out the coil. Then it makes contact.

Not sure if this is what is happening on your tank because I have no clue what it looks like. I think the Genitank is a 510 device so then the coil doesn't stick out the bottom and so my fix is not going to work for you.

Whatever you do, I suggest do not try to force anything - you may damage the threads on your Invader.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (16/11/14)

hello. I use thst exact setup invader and genitank works great. What i foi d helped is fill the genitank then take long lunghits without firing. This will suck juice into the coil chamber and should be fine once it starts going.


----------



## QBad (17/11/14)

Strange thing is that the coils dont spark up at all... i have tested the tank on a diff bat. (Twisp bat / spinner 2) seems like there is a power flow issue with the tank will have to take it back to Vape king. Maybe they will be able to shine some light as the unit is still quite new.


----------



## JW Flynn (17/11/14)

I would try what Silver has recommended... it sounds like the centre pin is not making contact between the two devices.. so if it is at all possible to pry it out only a bit (allot of the mods have a floating pin, meaning it has a spring loaded configuration, making it slightly adjustable, but with juice coming into the bits below the contact point the spring sometimes get stuck, so you have to help it up a bit...

Just be careful not to damage the threading lie silver mentioned.. You dont want to mess up your new mod, hehe

Hope you get it working


----------



## QBad (20/11/14)

Thank you guys for the advice. Ended up taking it in... retailer was just as baffled. Now sporting a nautilus mini

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/11/14)

QBad said:


> Thank you guys for the advice. Ended up taking it in... retailer was just as baffled. Now sporting a nautilus mini



Glad you got sorted @QBad
How is the vape?


----------



## QBad (24/11/14)

Silver said:


> Glad you got sorted @QBad
> How is the vape?




I am Loving it Silver! Im still a bit of a softy so Vaping 1.9Ohm at 8Watts. She Crackles, she pops and she spits a bit but Im loving the flavor. Kinda got me thinking about mixing my own Juices etc.. Think the bug bit me? Kinda looking forward to the meet... Rack some brains grab some tips and all you know...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley (24/11/14)

QBad said:


> I am Loving it Silver! Im still a bit of a softy so Vaping 1.9Ohm at 8Watts. She Crackles, she pops and she spits a bit but Im loving the flavor. Kinda got me thinking about mixing my own Juices etc.. Think the bug bit me? Kinda looking forward to the meet... Rack some brains grab some tips and all you know...



Have a chat with Melinda from Skybleu Vaping, she will sort you out with a DIY kit - she will be at the meet on Saturday.

I've just started DIY juices, it is awesome!


----------



## free3dom (24/11/14)

Wesley said:


> Have a chat with Melinda from Skybleu Vaping, she will sort you out with a DIY kit - she will be at the meet on Saturday.
> 
> I've just started DIY juices, it is awesome!



What he said 

I'll just add that SkyBlue is in Centurion, so you can collect from them if you are impatient


----------



## QBad (25/11/14)

free3dom said:


> What he said
> 
> I'll just add that SkyBlue is in Centurion, so you can collect from them if you are impatient




AH! I was there just before I purchased my Mod... They are about 3km's from my house. Winner winner chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

